# Jaguar XKR and younger drivers?



## raven (May 7, 2002)

The more research I do into the Jaguar XKR, the more I like the look of it. I'm really in the market for a decent GT type car, and even reckon that the depreciation won't be that drastic if I get a good deal on a nearly new one.

The thing that still nags at the back of my mind is the image question. I know this is really sad, but I can't get out of my mind the fact that this is an older guy's car. I have found myself looking at the driver of each one I pass, and honestly I have not seen anyone under the age of 45-50ish.

In some ways, this makes it quite attractive - 997s are everywhere and seem to be the default option for 30 something drivers with Â£60k to spend, and what's more I've already been there and would prefer to wait for the facelifted version.

So, given my preference for a comfortable, powerful, automatic, attractive looking car with plenty of gadgets to do my 200 miles a week in, should I just go for it despite my relative youth? (I'm 36 by the way).

Thoughts appreciated, preferably from those who are going to persuade me it's a good idea... :wink:


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

I would have no qualms about buying one, though it would have to be the R. In fact it is on the list of strong possibilities for my next car. I am 36 also.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I don't think the new shape XKR has quite the "pipe and slipper" image that the old model did.

I would say go for it - they are stunning looking cars and very quick!

I think you can now spec more carbon/aluminium inside too - rather than the obligatory walnut. This should help the image slightly too.

They look awesome in black 8) the only thing I have a problem with is the fact that they still can't manage to get rid of the huge aerial on the back - despite every other manufacturer managing it!


----------



## B225 (Aug 31, 2005)

The ariel changed to once incorporated in the bumper / windscreen (can't remember which) about 6-9 months ago.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Test drove one before I ordered the M3. Great car, great image. On my test drive alone 3 guys shouted compliments and they were in their late 20s/early 30s. A little too cultured (and expensive) for me but still a great car.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

B225 said:


> The ariel changed to once incorporated in the bumper / windscreen (can't remember which) about 6-9 months ago.


Ahh well there you go then!

Go get one bought right now


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the replies!

Jam - yeah I agree that they look great in black or similar dark colours - I was actually thinking of a slate grey one (same colour as my old 997) and definitely would go for the non-wood interior. I definitely want another 997, but quite fancy the new DSG gearbox and also am at the stage where I really want stuff like Bluetooth and ipod connectors (which as you know the current 997 hasn't got).

Leg - I re-read your review of the XKR just the other day, and you mentioned the good service from the dealer - something which does influence me now, more than ever. From your sig, I'm guessing it was a dealer up north? In terms of price, I'm looking at a second hand one around the Â£55k price mark (did you say the dealer was flexible on price) and I have to say that I would be tempted by the M3 if I could convince the wife about the shape.

tommyt - what car are you driving at the moment? Have you approached any Jag dealers yet?

One other thing, does anyone think the uncertainty around Jaguar ownership should put me off for a while? Or could that mean I get a better price on one?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Trade Sales are selling brand new Jag XK's for Â£50k


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> Trade Sales are selling brand new Jag XK's for Â£50k


What about the XKR? I couldn't see that decent discounts on the typical broker sites.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

raven said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Jam - yeah I agree that they look great in black or similar dark colours - I was actually thinking of a slate grey one (same colour as my old 997) and definitely would go for the non-wood interior. I definitely want another 997, but quite fancy the new DSG gearbox and also am at the stage where I really want stuff like Bluetooth and ipod connectors (which as you know the current 997 hasn't got).
> 
> ...


Jag Bradford. I test drove an XKR, Â£67K worth.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

raven said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Trade Sales are selling brand new Jag XK's for Â£50k
> ...


Don't know, I just saw their ad on the inside back cover of this weeks Auto Express


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

raven said:


> Jam - yeah I agree that they look great in black or similar dark colours - I was actually thinking of a slate grey one (same colour as my old 997) and definitely would go for the non-wood interior. I definitely want another 997, but quite fancy the new DSG gearbox and also am at the stage where I really want stuff like Bluetooth and ipod connectors (which as you know the current 997 hasn't got)


Yeah I can't understand why they haven't put Bluetooth or aux in at least on the 997s. I think PDK will def be worth waiting for. Hoping to move onto a 997TT next so the PDK will definately be ticked - although perfectly happy with the C2S for another year or two. I don't want to get too fast too young because as I get older nothing I get will be as exciting!

I think the XKR would look mint in a dark grey - best of luck with your choices mate - keep us posted!

Cheers

James


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > Jam - yeah I agree that they look great in black or similar dark colours - I was actually thinking of a slate grey one (same colour as my old 997) and definitely would go for the non-wood interior. I definitely want another 997, but quite fancy the new DSG gearbox and also am at the stage where I really want stuff like Bluetooth and ipod connectors (which as you know the current 997 hasn't got)
> ...


Yeah, I know what you mean about still wanting things to look forward to. I honestly felt that about the 997 - I just could not see where to go from there (except the Turbo, but with a part ex it would have been another Â£50k which didn't seem to make sense).

All my other cars - VW Polo to Audi A3, A3 to TT, TT to 997 were great steps up the ladder, but then you reach a bit of a dead end and lose that excitement factor of what to get next.

Having said that, any newish car will seem flash after driving my old Volvo for the last year or so. :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I love the Jaguar XKR. There's a light metallic blue XKR model in my area which looks stunning. The young female who drives it looks even better.  :wink:

Go for it, Raven!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Here's a nice example; http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/344388.htm


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

raven said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > raven said:
> ...


Maybe that's the answer mate - you could be onto something! I'll downscale to a mk 1 Fiesta for a year and then get another C2S - a years saving of running costs, depreciation and bank interest on the value of the C2S. Then repeat every 2/3 years hehe 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Metallic burgundy, cream leather, a little pinky ring, half tinted specs on a thing around you neck, Pringle sweater, The Golf Club...a large Malt?

No.

Jag's high dep'n and variable build and materials quality (especially with doubts about their future) issues would be the rational 'No' deciders.

For Â£50K, is gotta be an M3, C63 or CLK63, or RS5 were it available (and if you could live with those dreadful and now rapidly dating LEDS)


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Metallic burgundy, cream leather, a little pinky ring, half tinted specs on a thing around you neck, Pringle sweater, The Golf Club...a large Malt?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


Hehe, thanks Gary. :wink: Look, I know what you mean, and if I could convince the Mrs that the M3 was an option, I would go for it. However, ironically, she thinks the latest 3 series looks like an older man's car. After your suggestion of the 335d, I tried to convince her but it wasn't happening. And the Mercedes also feel a bit non-special to be honest - more practical than indulgence.

I also have this thing about autos right now - as far as I know, the M3 isn't being made with an SMG just yet? Similarly, if the S5 had the DSG, it would be further up my shortlist.

Is there just a possibility that the view of the Jag as an older man's car is now out of date. All the long term tests of the XKR raved about it (and that's the Evo / Car / Autocar bunch, not just the What Car lot) without a mention of the image IIRC.

I do like a decent whisky though. :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Is the image thing really that important? I guess it is otherwise you wouldn't have raised the question but personally I don't take much notice of it. It seems that it doesn't matter what people drive today in this country - there will always be someone who will always pigeon-hole you in some form.

In short, if you like the car - get it and ignore the comments you will no doubt get - no matter what car you end up driving.

Graham


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Metallic burgundy, cream leather, a little pinky ring, half tinted specs on a thing around you neck, Pringle sweater, The Golf Club...a large Malt?
> ...


Don't tell the Mrs. Get the car you want. she'll get over it sooner than you think ( she may even refuse to drive it, which will do wonders for your alloys), and soon move onto other projects (new kitchens etc)

Can't understand you folk who involve their other halfs in such important decisions. :wink:

_...scarpers_


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

If it's image you're worried about, M3 drivers have hardly got a good one! (Except for Rich in his white one! :wink: )


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Hi all - just a quick update - I've gone and put a deposit on an XKR with just 400 miles on the clock. I went for a test drive and LOVED the car - honestly, it is a totally effortless drive - it's a big car with quite a presence, but when at the wheel it still feels surprisingly nimble. The supercharged V8 makes a lovely noise, yet purrs (obvious adjective I know) quietly when you want it to. The ride is good as well, even on the 20" alloys.

The one I've gone for is actually silver - I never thought I would go for silver until I saw it for real - it's looks fabulous! - it's been 10 years since my last silver car, and as there was a good deal going on this one, I thought it was worth it. It's fully loaded and I cannot wait to pick her up!

I know a few of you will say it's an older chap's car, but I honestly didn't feel that when I was driving it. It's just a damn fine looking car with a 420bhp engine under the bonnet. 8)

Piccies to follow once I've picked her up...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

raven said:


> Hi all - just a quick update - I've gone and put a deposit on an XKR with just 400 miles on the clock. I went for a test drive and LOVED the car - honestly, it is a totally effortless drive - it's a big car with quite a presence, but when at the wheel it still feels surprisingly nimble. The supercharged V8 makes a lovely noise, yet purrs (obvious adjective I know) quietly when you want it to. The ride is good as well, even on the 20" alloys.
> 
> The one I've gone for is actually silver - I never thought I would go for silver until I saw it for real - it's looks fabulous! - it's been 10 years since my last silver car, and as there was a good deal going on this one, I thought it was worth it. It's fully loaded and I cannot wait to pick her up!
> 
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Well done mate, pleased for you. Enjoy!

Graham


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

raven said:


> ...It's just a damn fine looking car...


Of that there is no doubt. 8)

Congrats on an excellent choice! 8)

Look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Sounds excellent Raven - good choice! Looking forward to seeing the pics 

Hope all goes well with the collection!

Cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well done Ed. Enjoy.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Current XKR looks great to me (similar to an Aston) and a big improvement over the old model.

420bhp supercharged - nice 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sweeet. Enjoy & get the piccies up soon.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Nice choice Ed, and as for image the only opinion that counts is your own. Post some photos as soon as you can and then you can come round, pick me up and we can head out for a game of golf / bowls / bingo :wink:


----------

